# Ferry Sale



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

it is reported that irish sea operators swansea cork ferrys has sod its 34 yr old super ferry and plans to perchase a new vessel to commence its service in early 2007,it is reported the the ferry has been sold to an egyptian company


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Swansea - Cork*



dom said:


> it is reported that irish sea operators swansea cork ferrys has sod its 34 yr old super ferry and plans to perchase a new vessel to commence its service in early 2007,it is reported the the ferry has been sold to an egyptian company


dom,
I think this will be the one you are referring to! (*))

http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/Strintzis.html#anchor58340


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

thanks for the photo, looking at the photo,i notice the lack of lifeboats and the large number of rafts,and remember when the wahine sunk the wind was that strong that the liferafts were blowing across the water like ballons,still hope they never have to be used


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

Too true dom ..... liferafts are very much a last resort as far as I'm concerned! (EEK)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*She's a tub and a half..!*

Cheers Dom,

I sailed on her on my honeymoon...!

She is incredibly outdated. All the emergency instructions aboard are in Greek 1st, English 2nd and the escape diagram chart still shows her as the Blue Aegean....a previous name that ceased in 2002.!

We had a luxury cabin....that inhaled fumes through the air-con unit and the bathroom gradually flooded the further we sailed.! I reported it and they said they'd fix it....and when we had the same cabin on the way back....the same thing happened.!

As for the air-con problem, I heard that there were a number of people killed aboard her a few years previous whilst inhaling toxic fumes whilst asleep.

She couldn't keep the schedule in both directions....even though we weren't flat out to overnight crossings..!! 45 minuteslate each way.!

The crew were Eastern European and couldn't really be bothered with any form of a smile with customer service.

Swansea-Cork Ferries should be sued for naming her Superferry...!

Should be interesting to see what replaces her...as they're reknown for buying ancient old tubs...!

I won't miss her... (Night) 

Rushie


----------



## Gulpers (Sep 8, 2005)

*Bargain!*

Sounds like the Egyptians have got themselves another 'quality' vessel! (Cloud)


----------

